
Radiation Detector for Cat Flap Control and Nuclear Orbital Peace-Keeping Bomb - chris_wot
https://worldwide.espacenet.com/publicationDetails/description?CC=GB&NR=1426698A&KC=A&FT=D&ND=2&date=19760303&DB=&locale=en_ep
======
chris_wot
Sadly I have had to truncate the patent title due to character limitations. It
is actually “Photon Push-Pull Radiation Detector For Use in Chromatically
Selective Cat Flap Control And 1000 Megaton Earth-Orbital Peace-Keeping Bomb”.

In a nutshell, this patent simultaneously describes an invention that detects
changes in radiation to allow a ginger cat to enter a house whilst excluding a
black cat, and also a way of detecting a nuclear attack on the earth at which
point a satellite will retaliate with a 1,000 megaton nuclear bomb on the
aggressor.

